# Low rating



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Let me start off by saying that I am an Asian American. I used to give everyone 5 star unless pax was horrible. I noticed that people who gives me low rating and making false accusations are certain minority group. Now unless they are nice to me I 1 star them. Is it just me or do you experience the same discrimination from certain group?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I know what you mean. /s

White people ❤ me.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

It's all random. 
College age white kids are the only problem I have.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Let me start off by saying that I am an Asian American. I used to give everyone 5 star unless pax was horrible. I noticed that people who gives me low rating and making false accusations are certain minority group. Now unless they are nice to me I 1 star them. Is it just me or do you experience the same discrimination from certain group?


The pattern is the pattern.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Let me start off by saying that I am an Asian American. I used to give everyone 5 star unless pax was horrible. I noticed that people who gives me low rating and making false accusations are certain minority group. Now unless they are nice to me I 1 star them. Is it just me or do you experience the same discrimination from certain group?


I don't know what's the "certain group". But I do have a "certain group" that rises complaints, reports, and low ratings, in order to get their money back.

---------

Actually yesterday I had to contact Uber because one of my fares was adjusted to $0... a trip I gave to a person of that "certain group", who reported she had never taken the trip.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Let me start off by saying that I am an Asian American. I used to give everyone 5 star unless pax was horrible. I noticed that people who gives me low rating and making false accusations are certain minority group. Now unless they are nice to me I 1 star them. Is it just me or do you experience the same discrimination from certain group?


What group is it


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> What group is it


In Jacksonville it's college and African American. I'm white BTW.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> What group is it


Let's just say the group who cries racist.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Let's just say the group who cries racist.


I recall a certain majority group give all Asian pax 1 star and want y'all to "get out of their country"....and it sound like you're crying "racist" right now....idk what city you're in but if you want to avoid certain races you can....btw I guess you mean the ones that fought marched and died for you to be able to come here and live freely


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> In Jacksonville it's college and African American. I'm white BTW.


Did you mean college whites


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I recall a certain majority group give all Asian pax 1 star and want y'all to "get out of their country"....and it sound like you're crying "racist" right now....idk what city you're in but if you want to avoid certain races you can....btw I guess you mean the ones that fought marched and died for you to be able to come here and live freely


Lots of words. That doesn't change the level of risk associated with that demographic.

Why would you let someone in your car that is 25x as likely to rob or commit violence upon you than Asians or Whites?

The Bs should clean up their culture and community. It is unacceptable.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I recall a certain majority group give all Asian pax 1 star and want y'all to "get out of their country"....and it sound like you're crying "racist" right now....idk what city you're in but if you want to avoid certain races you can....btw I guess you mean the ones that fought marched and died for you to be able to come here and live freely


Did I cry racist?! No, you, racist! This is why I didn't say what race it was because of racist like you. I was only making an observation.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I recall a certain majority group give all Asian pax 1 star and want y'all to "get out of their country"....and it sound like you're crying "racist" right now....idk what city you're in but if you want to avoid certain races you can....btw I guess you mean the ones that fought marched and died for you to be able to come here and live freely


Based on your comments, it seems like you hate white people and Asians.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Did I cry racist?! No, you, racist! This is why I didn't say what race it was because of racist like you. I was only making an observation.


I didn't call any race....but you do know a certain majority race had Asians in concentration camps in the US as they dropped nukes on innocent Asians in Asia and minority race fought and died for all races and women and handicap to live free in America just 50 years ago

[QUOTE="Bobbyk5487, post: 5451413,


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

70% of my low ratings were retaliatory ratings.

10% were probably legit.... well.... not really just a-holes.

The other 20% I have no F'in idea why they down rated me.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Lots of words. That doesn't change the level of risk associated with that demographic.
> 
> Why would you let someone in your car that is 25x as likely to rob or commit violence upon you than Asians or Whites?
> 
> The Bs should clean up their culture and community. It is unacceptable.


If you have such hate for blacks then don't pick blacks up....dont work with the public


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I didn't call any race....but you do know a certain majority race had Asians in concentration camps in the US as they dropped nukes on innocent Asians in Asia and minority race fought and died for all races and women and handicap to live free in America just 50 years ago


1st of all, they were Japanese and not all Asians. 2nd of all, they attacked U.S. and other countries including my country and committed war crimes. I have no sympathy for what was done to them. And last of all, you hate white people.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> 1st of all, they were Japanese and not all Asians. 2nd of all, they attacked U.S. and other countries including my country and committed war crimes. I have no sympathy for what was done to them. And last of all, you hate white people.


I don't hate Asians my gf is Asians I just got finish showing her ALOT of love



Matt Uterak said:


> Naughty boy, whines and demands don't help blacks be good citizens. Do your part. Call our bad behaviour.


I didn't whine or demand anything...i said don't pick us up... Continue to discriminate...treat us like it's jim crow again because it is....the more the 'good blacks" get a dose of the harsh reality maybe they'll come to their senses and give up on this false American dream and make other plans in other places


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I don't hate Asians my gf is Asians I just got finish showing her ALOT of love


You hate Asians and whites. It's ok. We already know. This hate is reflected in hate crime stats. Blacks commit hate crime at 3x the rate of whites and many x more than Asians.

The stats don't include most Black in other hate crimes. In San Francisco, for example, strong arm robberies (violent robberies) are almost exclusively Black in Asian. Interview with the black criminals show they choose Asians based on their race. They perceive them as weak, less likely to report the crime and utilize cash more often.

White and Asian on black crime is almost non existent.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

We have armies with millions of soldiers....this is just the tip of the iceberg....the blacks who know who they are don't behave ignorantly...we are very peaceful and very well organized


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We have armies with millions of soldiers....this is just the tip of the iceberg....the blacks who know who they are don't behave ignorantly...we are very peaceful and very well organized


Demand more policing in black communities.

Demand laws that allow injunctions against gang activity and affiliation.

Demand reform of "welfare" programs that take black men out of the household.

The Democrats have been destroying black families for 150 years and people still act surprised panda when blacks communities continue to fail.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Close this thread.
Its going out of hand.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Demand more policing in black communities.
> 
> Demand laws that allow injunctions against gang activity and affiliation.
> 
> ...


With the opioid crisis and 50000 white suicides a year should we strive to be more like the white community



Matt Uterak said:


> Demand more policing in black communities.
> 
> Demand laws that allow injunctions against gang activity and affiliation.
> 
> ...


You are the enemy I don't take instructions from you...but trust me there was no violence in Memphis that day or in Chicago this day


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I recall a certain majority group give all Asian pax 1 star and want y'all to "get out of their country"....and it sound like you're crying "racist" right now....idk what city you're in but if you want to avoid certain races you can....btw I guess you mean the ones that fought marched and died for you to be able to come here and live freely


My people fought for this country too. So what's your point?



Bobbyk5487 said:


> We have armies with millions of soldiers....this is just the tip of the iceberg....the blacks who know who they are don't behave ignorantly...we are very peaceful and very well organized


And you are NOT one of them.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> My people fought for this country too. So what's your point?
> 
> 
> And you are NOT one of them.


Ok and just remember you don't have to pick us up....we're all bad we're all terrible we are all robbers and killers and most definitely only give you 1 stars because we are racist


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Ok and just remember you don't have to pick us up....we're all bad we're all terrible we are all robbers and killers and most definitely only give you 1 stars because we are racist
> [/QU
> 1st of all, I never said what race it was. 2nd of all, perhaps they are not racist but aholes.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> Let me start off by saying that I am an Asian American. I used to give everyone 5 star unless pax was horrible. I noticed that people who gives me low rating and making false accusations are certain minority group. Now unless they are nice to me I 1 star them. Is it just me or do you experience the same discrimination from certain group?


Ya I know what you mean. I have a problem with that same group too. You're talking about the rude people group right!? I'm sure you weren't heading down the racist road.

I treat all people with respect, unless they start right off being a member of the fore mentioned rude people group. I've had great conversations with people of all nationalities and color. I'm a richer person for it. When I say richer, I don't mean financially. I drive for uber after all ???


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lovelife said:


> Let me start off by saying that I am an Asian American. I used to give everyone 5 star unless pax was horrible. I noticed that people who gives me low rating and making false accusations are certain minority group. Now unless they are nice to me I 1 star them. Is it just me or do you experience the same discrimination from certain group?


Let me guess which minority group 
Sri Lankan's 
Tongans or 
People from ?? Burma ?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> My people fought for this country too. So what's your point?
> 
> 
> And you are NOT one of them.


Y'all didn't fight for equal rights for all...yall were fighting you're own people to advance white supremacy... Unfortunately ALOT of blacks do the same thing...hispanics too....


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Y'all didn't fight for equal rights for all...yall were fighting you're own people to advance white supremacy... Unfortunately ALOT of blacks do the same thing...hispanics too....


Once, did I mention what race it was. But you obviously hate white people.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Once, did I mention what race it was. But you obviously hate white people.


Who cares what I hate or who hate me....this isn't elementary school....i don't want you mofos to like me....the army I just showed you only have blacks, hispanic, and native Americans...whites and Asians aren't welcomed....thats just one group it plenty more where that came from and the same rule applies....we don't want y'all to like us


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Who cares what I hate or who hate me....this isn't elementary school....i don't want you mofos to like me....the army I just showed you only have blacks, hispanic, and native Americans...whites and Asians aren't welcomed....thats just one group it plenty more where that came from and the same rule applies....we don't want y'all to like us


Wow. You really are a racist. What a way to represent your people.


----------



## Smash 47 (Sep 1, 2019)

All of u need to get a life. Im black and regardless of color their are ignorant a$$holes and b!tche$ in every race. Some white college students are obnoxious,always have on dirty sneaker ****!n up my carpet and they always slam the damn doors when they exit. The asians never tip cheap a$$es gettin in my car smelling like garlic not to mention the worst driverson the road next to old people! Some white adults and pompous and think they are being chauffeured around asking for air when it's 75 degrees out then get out and never tip especially the wealthy ones! Cheap mother [email protected]$kers! Notice i said some cuz if i get a tip at all its usually a white person with class who leave it and know that its a ride not an adventure. Lastly, my own kind who never tip, barely have a car seat , always late 3mins or more (they dont realize we only get a measly 24cents a min after 2 mins) So the main concensus is we all [email protected]$ED UP INDIVIDUALS IN EVERY RACE U WILL FIND FLAWS ITS NOT RACIST ITS JUST TRUE!!!!


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Wow. You really are a racist. What a way to represent your people.


But the guys who said a bunch of evil crap about blacks in this very same thread isn't racist huh?!?...that why we don't put up with y'all???



Smash 47 said:


> All of u need to get a life. Im black and regardless of color their are ignorant a$$holes and b!tche$ in every race. Some white college students are obnoxious,always have on dirty sneaker @@@@!n up my carpet and they always slam the damn doors when they exit. The asians never tip cheap a$$es gettin in my car smelling like garlic not to mention the worst driverson the road next to old people! Some white adults and pompous and think they are being chauffeured around asking for air when it's 75 degrees out then get out and never tip especially the wealthy ones! Cheap mother [email protected]$kers! Notice i said some cuz if i get a tip at all its usually a white person with class who leave it and know that its a ride not an adventure. Lastly, my own kind who never tip, barely have a car seat , always late 3mins or more (they dont realize we only get a measly 24cents a min after 2 mins) So the main concensus is we all [email protected]$ED UP INDIVIDUALS IN EVERY RACE U WILL FIND FLAWS ITS NOT RACIST ITS JUST TRUE!!!!


It's two particular groups one who carry on like they are perfect and the other who carry on like the first group abused wife who act like blacks are the only ones with flaws....i give black folks credit for their many shortcomings...but I refuse to be treated like blacks are the only ones with shortcomings


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> With the opioid crisis and 50000 white suicides a year should we strive to be more like the white community
> 
> 
> You are the enemy I don't take instructions from you...but trust me there was no violence in Memphis that day or in Chicago this day


Why do you hate black people?



Chorch said:


> Close this thread.
> Its going out of hand.


Boo hoo. Be an adult.

Nobody cares about your sensitivities.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Why do you hate black people?
> 
> 
> Boo hoo. Be an adult.
> ...


No. I'm not american. I say what I think. At all times. Americans are the ones being "politically correct" all the time :roflmao:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> We all know.
> 
> It starts with a B and ends with an S.
> 
> They hail from a continent filled with, in the current day, AIDS, cannibalism and Ebola.


The entire human species hail from that very same continent ?



Matt Uterak said:


> Demand more policing in black communities.
> 
> Demand laws that allow injunctions against gang activity and affiliation.
> 
> ...


I'm here in beet red Republican Georgia(admittedly Atlanta is liberal) and we have the largest black middle class in the nation.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The entire human species hail from that very same continent ?
> 
> 
> I'm here in beet red Republican Georgia(admittedly Atlanta is liberal) and we have the largest black middle class in the nation.


That don't fit their narrative so that don't exist to them...we all just ghetto dwellers hanging on the corner giving uber drivers a hard time in their little small minds



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> The entire human species hail from that very same continent ?
> 
> 
> I'm here in beet red Republican Georgia(admittedly Atlanta is liberal) and we have the largest black middle class in the nation.


And just think...this is how most of them think....this is what they harbor in their hearts


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That don't fit their narrative so that don't exist to them...we all just ghetto dwellers hanging on the corner giving uber drivers a hard time in their little small minds
> 
> 
> And just think...this is how most of them think....this is what they harbor in their hearts


Well...
"They still have to drive around the king of the Mexicans" - Fluffy.

Let them hate.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> We all know.
> 
> It starts with a B and ends with an S.
> 
> They hail from a continent filled with, in the current day, AIDS, cannibalism and Ebola.


Since Africa's aids crisis makes you so happy maybe you should read up on this guy


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I’m not racist. I hate EVERYBODY


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Let me start off by saying that I am an Asian American. I used to give everyone 5 star unless pax was horrible. I noticed that people who gives me low rating and making false accusations are certain minority group. Now unless they are nice to me I 1 star them. Is it just me or do you experience the same discrimination from certain group?


Hi,
The only times were when I picked up drunk senior males. They pick on you. Then they tip. Weird!
I just laugh it off. People love talking about themselves, ask them where they're from, how they like it here, and say something positive about the area. 
Big thing for you is just Relax. We're all just people.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> But the guys who said a bunch of evil crap about blacks in this very same thread isn't racist huh?!?...that why we don't put up with y'all???
> 
> 
> It's two particular groups one who carry on like they are perfect and the other who carry on like the first group abused wife who act like blacks are the only ones with flaws....i give black folks credit for their many shortcomings...but I refuse to be treated like blacks are the only ones with shortcomings


Once again, did I ever mention what race I was talking about?! All I said was it was the group that cries racist. Therefore are you saying that your group cries racist? But there is no doubt that you hate white people and play victim.



Lovelife said:


> Let me start off by saying that I am an Asian American. I used to give everyone 5 star unless pax was horrible. I noticed that people who gives me low rating and making false accusations are certain minority group. Now unless they are nice to me I 1 star them. Is it just me or do you experience the same discrimination from certain group?


The reason I didn't mention what race it was because I didn't want people trashing the group. I also pointed out that it was another minority group because people hate on white people by calling them white previlage. I never claimed that these group of people give me low rating and make false accusations because they are racist. There are groups of people who are known for being cheap. So when they don't tip and give low tip that doesn't mean they are racist but that they are cheap. So people who tend to give me low rating and make false accusations are perhaps are NOT racist but aholes.


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

This is actually my first post. You guys can go back and forth about racism all day bottom line is yes “they” do rate lower. A lot of times they ll just hate on you . These terms such as hating , mean muggin etc.. all that comes from certain areas and if you have a nice car, look professional , they ll hate on you . I used to have an issue w LYFT rating because of this exact issue so what I do nowdays is build up my rating sky high then work overthere because I just don’t care . Basically what you have to do is stay low key and play some good hip hop and your ratings might not take a hit.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Adis said:


> This is actually my first post. You guys can go back and forth about racism all day bottom line is yes "they" do rate lower. A lot of times they ll just hate on you . These terms such as hating , mean muggin etc.. all that comes from certain areas and if you have a nice car, look professional , they ll hate on you . I used to have an issue w LYFT rating because of this exact issue so what I do nowdays is build up my rating sky high then work overthere because I just don't care . Basically what you have to do is stay low key and play some good hip hop and your ratings might not take a hit.


When you say "they" are "they" monolithic?...i tip every driver good or bad and if they didn't earn a 5 star I just give no rating because the rating system is a psychopathic system anyway...and to take it serious you have to be a psychopath....with all non white pax I can say don't forget to give me that 5 star...with black dudes they hand me their phone and I hit the 5 star for them...whites are the only ones who take the star system so serious and uses it like a weapon...whites are the ones who make this job tiresome...having to be fake and walk on egg shells all day...i meet cool people of all races I meet uncool people of all races but the uncool whites are out of this world uncool....out of 100 rides at least 5 whites make a concrete effort to make me get deactivated...most uber drivers know it's them that do the lying on drivers and it's them that slam your door like they are trying to break something...



Adis said:


> This is actually my first post. You guys can go back and forth about racism all day bottom line is yes "they" do rate lower. A lot of times they ll just hate on you . These terms such as hating , mean muggin etc.. all that comes from certain areas and if you have a nice car, look professional , they ll hate on you . I used to have an issue w LYFT rating because of this exact issue so what I do nowdays is build up my rating sky high then work overthere because I just don't care . Basically what you have to do is stay low key and play some good hip hop and your ratings might not take a hit.


msomething...my theory is most think a average right deserve a average rating and average rating is 3 stars.......people are shocked when I tell them anything below 5 star can get us deactivated...its a flawed system made by a sociopath white guy...but sure let's blame the blacks...i had a white lady tell me she thought 5 stars means you loaded her luggage unloaded it open her door carry her luggage to the porch and give her candy and water


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Lovelife said:


> Once again, did I ever mention what race I was talking about?! All I said was it was the group that cries racist. Therefore are you saying that your group cries racist? But there is no doubt that you hate white people and play victim.
> 
> 
> The reason I didn't mention what race it was because I didn't want people trashing the group. I also pointed out that it was another minority group because people hate on white people by calling them white previlage. I never claimed that these group of people give me low rating and make false accusations because they are racist. There are groups of people who are known for being cheap. So when they don't tip and give low tip that doesn't mean they are racist but that they are cheap. So people who tend to give me low rating and make false accusations are perhaps are NOT racist but aholes.


you obviously new to American culture and trying to earn brownie point by repeating racist narratives about blacks....in no way my shape or form have I played the victim....my stance is simply stop picking us up....picking up poor blacks will drive down your rating....but to make it seem all blacks from all walks of life lie on u


----------

